# Christmas photo competition



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 4, 2005)

come one, come all to the lanc's christmas photo competition!

i'm looking for a christmas-ish shot of something aviation related, be it a plane, person or a nut from an aero engine 

public opinion will decide the best shot, but if i don't agree with public opinion, i'll be judging 

rules-

1) the shot must contain snow, or some sort of christmas decoration 
2) it must have some sort of plane, aviator or something with a strong aviation link
3) the winner will be the most festive shot
4) the prize has yet to be decided


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 4, 2005)

Easy! Heres an SM.79 one in winter..dont know when. "Buon Natale" means merry christmas 8)


----------



## Nonskimmer (Dec 4, 2005)

What would Christmas be without RCAF Christmas cards? 

Alright, I'll look for something better.


----------



## JCS (Dec 4, 2005)

Not exactly festive but heres a few snow shots I have....


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 4, 2005)

ah, trying to win me over with a lanc shot??

well done man, it worked!

like yours too CC..........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 5, 2005)

Mines clearly the best, it has a plane, an aviatior, has snow, is at christmas and actually says merry christmas on the bombs 

Heres that -110 in the snow for good measure too.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 5, 2005)

yes i think that will take some beating, so come on guys you're not gonna let yourselves be beaten by CC and some italians


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 5, 2005)

How are these...


----------



## v2 (Dec 5, 2005)

Oh boy... I see Santa Claus....tower, can you hear me??? over...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 5, 2005)

Well here is one, does not have snow but still pretty cool.


----------



## crowdpleaser (Dec 5, 2005)

this is an flipped over finnish (from finland) me 109 (E?)

i think its the most worse christmas photo bcaus if ur lying in the aircraft in the freezing cold ur crhristmas is pretty fucked-up i would say but there's snow out there bcause its always winter there 

hehe?!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 5, 2005)

Good pic, I like that one.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 5, 2005)

Yeah thats neat 8)


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 5, 2005)

Yes, nice pic crowdpleaser.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 6, 2005)

here's my entry, and yeah i'm entering my own competition


----------



## v2 (Dec 6, 2005)

Nice, but where is a Xmas tree?


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 6, 2005)

Nice pic Lanc.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 6, 2005)

I think it is pretty hard to find a pic with all of those things in it.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 6, 2005)

it doesn't have to have all of it on it  as long as it looks remotely festive baisically...........


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 6, 2005)

Ah okay well that makes it a bit easier.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 6, 2005)

v2's pic's a nice one, the -109 over the snowy countryside with the church.........


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 6, 2005)

I agree.


----------



## R Leonard (Dec 6, 2005)

Found a bunch of these. USN photo as published in Naval Aviation News (the in-house rag for DCNO-Air). Disclaimer - US Gov't photo from US Gov't publication, no copyrights involved.

This is from December 15, 1943 issue. Not really aviation related, but a good place to start.


----------



## R Leonard (Dec 6, 2005)

More to follow . . .

Cover of Naval Aviation News, 15 December 1944


----------



## R Leonard (Dec 6, 2005)

Cover of Naval Aviation News 15 December 1943


----------



## R Leonard (Dec 6, 2005)

And inside the 15 December 1944 Naval Aviation News


----------



## R Leonard (Dec 6, 2005)

Naval Aviation News, December 1945


----------



## R Leonard (Dec 6, 2005)

From Naval Aviation News, December 1947


----------



## R Leonard (Dec 6, 2005)

Naval Aviation News, cover, December 1948


----------



## R Leonard (Dec 6, 2005)

Naval Aviation News, cover, December 1949


----------



## R Leonard (Dec 6, 2005)

More later.

Rich


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 6, 2005)

Those are some good magazine covers there.

Spamming though huh, making them all seperate posts!

Just kidding I dont care.


----------



## R Leonard (Dec 6, 2005)

Okay, now I see how that works, got to remember to think backwards though . . . learn something new everyday.

All from Naval Aviation News: back cover December 1950; covers from December issues of 1951, 1952, 1953; interior page December 1953.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 7, 2005)

I was only kidding around with you man.


----------



## evangilder (Dec 7, 2005)

Those are great!


----------



## Erich (Dec 7, 2005)

Schön Weihnachten vom Schwäbisch Hall December 1944, NJG 6. Peter Spodens mount


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 11, 2005)

nice one erich, that's more the type of thing i'm after rather than the newsletters..........


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 11, 2005)

Heres one of a He-111 having its engines pre heated in the snowy winter.


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 11, 2005)

Nice ones Alder and Erich.


----------



## P38 Pilot (Dec 11, 2005)

Here's mine. Its a painting of some Fw-190s in Russia, during Christmas! (Or before.)

Anyway its got snow, aviators, and it says merry christmas at the top!


----------



## trackend (Dec 11, 2005)

I cant compete with those super shots, so I have had to make something
up so this year Ive got a Fairey on the top of my tree


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 11, 2005)

LOL


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 11, 2005)




----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 11, 2005)

P-38, that's not really a photo is it 

nice one trakkie, only you


----------



## Erich (Dec 11, 2005)

Track great pic man, and beautiful Baum as well ......  

ok here is a fun shot or is it ? stupid non-coms almost running over the ZG pilot, etc........


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 11, 2005)

I bet they wish they had the Zamboni stuff we use today to clean up the snow off the flight line, good pic Erich.


----------



## plan_D (Dec 12, 2005)

Damn, it's a shame that I haven't got a scanner. I have a picture of christmas dinner being pushed out of a Dakota over the jungles of Burma. Alright, there's no snow, no fur trees, no christmas decorations, no santa ...it's hot, humid and diseased - but it was still christmas!


----------



## v2 (Dec 12, 2005)

Snow, snow,snow...


----------



## lesofprimus (Dec 12, 2005)

Track, u crack me up dude.... I think ur obsession with the Swordfish has officially gone over the top my man...


----------



## evangilder (Dec 12, 2005)

I could imagine your wife rolling her eyes at that one.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 12, 2005)

LOL track my vote goes to yours for sheer comic value


----------



## Erich (Dec 12, 2005)

II./ZG 1 going after US 15th AF heavies über Alpen, December 1943-January 1944 .......


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 12, 2005)

Amazing picture E!


----------



## evangilder (Dec 12, 2005)

That is a really cool shot, Erich! 8)


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 12, 2005)

Great shot Erich! 8)


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 12, 2005)

Good pic Erich, and I love the one of the 109 there V2.


----------



## v2 (Dec 12, 2005)

Hi Adler,
what do you think about this one...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 12, 2005)

it's a shame you can't get that pic up pD it sounds a good one, and that's a great shot erich...........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 12, 2005)

plan_D said:


> Damn, it's a shame that I haven't got a scanner. I have a picture of christmas dinner being pushed out of a Dakota over the jungles of Burma. Alright, there's no snow, no fur trees, no christmas decorations, no santa ...it's hot, humid and diseased - but it was still christmas!



Conjures up images of a certain scene from a certain Monty Python film...


----------



## v2 (Dec 12, 2005)

Flying with Christmas gifts...


----------



## Wurger (Dec 13, 2005)

Let's make a snowman !!!


----------



## v2 (Dec 13, 2005)

very nice ( znakomite )


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 13, 2005)

Nice pics v2 and Wurger.


----------



## Erich (Dec 13, 2005)

ah Wurger, Luftwaffe cannon fodder  , day or night ....


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 13, 2005)

that's a fantastic shot! getting closer to the day of judgement guys!


----------



## trackend (Dec 13, 2005)

lesofprimus said:


> Track, u crack me up dude.... I think ur obsession with the Swordfish has officially gone over the top my man...



Well I always said the Stringbag was versatile Les , 
trouble was Eric was right me missus took one look and did a King Kong on it.
The poor old gunner never even had time to stick a pan on the Lewis before it was
bought down and forced to make an emergency landing by the Fax machine. 
As it was convenient I had the crew post to other duties. 
Oh for fuck sake did I just say that?
Please come round Les shoot me and put us all out of my misery.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Dec 13, 2005)

Poor souls. 

Great pics, all.


----------



## Erich (Dec 13, 2005)

I can here those Ruskies in Wurgers pic say........well how many did we lose today ? 12 or was it 13 ?


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 13, 2005)

That is another good one V2.


----------



## BlackWolf3945 (Dec 13, 2005)

Don't have snow, decorations and St. Nick all in one shot but here yuz go...

(I know, jets... but I dunna care...)







This here's a truly 'Jolly' Roger...












Santa don't need no steeenkeeeng reindeer... he gots himself a new sleigh...







When fighter pilots are bad little boys, St. Nick don't give 'em coal... he just stuffs a sh*tload of snow in their office...







Fade to Black...


----------



## A6M3 (Dec 14, 2005)

Christmas in Southern California!





I took this picture out of C-46 "China Doll".

Eric


----------



## Nonskimmer (Dec 14, 2005)

Hey BlackWolf, I see in that bottom pic that someone parked his plane in my driveway. Shoulda shut the canopy.


----------



## evangilder (Dec 14, 2005)

Nice shot, Eric! I never thought santa would fly a P-39 though, BW!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 14, 2005)

more nice shots, i like the snowed in one ............


----------



## Erich (Dec 14, 2005)

Eric, actually Santa is stuck and can't get out, the women played a fat joke on him and are stuffing the presents in and around the tight cokpit of that ugly piece of junk he's in

ok another cup of Kaffee bitte !


----------



## evangilder (Dec 14, 2005)

hehe Could be, Erich. At least Santa could have had a better ride!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 14, 2005)

I like Wurgers shot...


----------



## Erich (Dec 14, 2005)

at least an ass-buster A-10 eh ?


----------



## BlackWolf3945 (Dec 14, 2005)

Nonskimmer said:


> Hey BlackWolf, I see in that bottom pic that someone parked his plane in my driveway.


Better yours than mine... I shouldn't have said that though, cuz now we'll get hammered...

And Herr Erich, I believe Santa would take his 'piece of junk' over a Mess-o-schitt anyday...






Anyhoo, I don't hang out here too much anymore... so in case I don't make it back before the day,
everyone have a Merry Christmas!

And if you don't celebrate Christmas, that's your problem... don't complain to me...


Fade to Black...


----------



## Erich (Dec 14, 2005)

doubtful very doubtful Schwarze wolf P-39 was crap, dog meat.....  

Frohe Weihnachten to you


----------



## 102first_hussars (Dec 15, 2005)

Heres one


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 16, 2005)

i fail to see the aviation link


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 16, 2005)

Yeah same here.


----------



## 102first_hussars (Dec 16, 2005)

ooops wrong floor, uh well still its a nice picture, I wasnt paying full attention, as usual.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Dec 16, 2005)

Well, there's a great shot of the sky in the background. 
Pretty thin, huh? 

Alright, I'll give it up.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 16, 2005)

LOL


----------



## lesofprimus (Dec 16, 2005)

Figures...


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 16, 2005)




----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 17, 2005)

here's the one that the much loved crippen used as her signature here this time last year, but no, edited pics aren't allowed, unless you're putting a christmas hat on a plane, they're allowed for comedy effect..........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 17, 2005)

Heres a nice ski equipped P-38J...


----------



## Nonskimmer (Dec 17, 2005)

Interesting.


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 17, 2005)

Nonskimmer said:


> Interesting.


Very. Cool pic CC 8)


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 17, 2005)

how very festive


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 17, 2005)

Of course it is, its cross country skiing!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 17, 2005)

you can do that anytime of the year fool


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 17, 2005)

Then why is it in the Winter Olympics, which are in the winter, which features Christmas?  Ohh that reminds me, Winter Olympics soon...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 17, 2005)

ah well, that shot sucked anyway


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 18, 2005)

I like that P-38 with the skis. 2-1 for the 38 over the Mossie! Just kidding here Lanc we do not need to get into that discussion here.


----------



## Wurger (Dec 18, 2005)

P-38 on skis looks very impresive but a plane equipted with skis is a common thing in countries where winter is snowy and very cold. Look at the Yak-1 early serie.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 18, 2005)

Even those pesky Swedes put skis on a CR.42


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 18, 2005)

Is it just me or is that a frigthfully common mistake?


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 23, 2005)

well, judging starts tomorrow, last chance!


----------



## v2 (Dec 23, 2005)

Ok, I would like to try....






24 Dec 1943 Children's Christmas Party Father Christmas is 1Lt Wightman A. Roach - 303rd Bomb Group

a second one...





snowed-in B17


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 23, 2005)

that's a nice shot of the B-17, but as it stands i've picked out 6 finalists, always room for more though!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 23, 2005)

I'll repost my SM.79 christmas scene. Why? Because I can.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 23, 2005)

yes don't worry that's in the final 6


----------



## Wurger (Dec 23, 2005)

Where are The Santa Claus and his rens ?. Let's look for Them in the cockpit.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Dec 24, 2005)

Late entry. 

(Source unknown. Received via e-mail.)


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 24, 2005)

that's not a photo, fool


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 24, 2005)

What if its a photo of the drawing...


----------



## Nonskimmer (Dec 24, 2005)

Rules. Pfffff!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 25, 2005)

ok gentlemen, christmas day is here and in all my wisdom i have decided there are two joint winners of the first annual photo competition!

some may've thought of CCs as the favourite, and it was a close call, but for me, erich's shot of the Ju-88 had allot more meaning for me, here we have a machine for the sole perpose of destroying men, it's designed to kill, yet, here it is, at peace, it's doing nobody any harm, it's shows the peace and tranquility that christmas should be about

and the other winner is trakkie's fairey on the tree  for sheer comic value


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 25, 2005)

Good choices, although I'm sure CC will not be happy about it. (Still I thought you were going to pick one of your own pics.)


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 25, 2005)

well the temptation was there


----------



## evangilder (Dec 25, 2005)

I agree. I thought Lee's was pretty original.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Dec 25, 2005)

Yes sir. Grand choice for the winner.
Original for sure.


----------



## Wurger (Dec 25, 2005)

Hi !!!
Congratulation for The winner and Merry Christmas


----------



## v2 (Dec 25, 2005)

=D>


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 25, 2005)

But mine said merry christmas, mine was designed to kill men too! And the irony of saying such a happy message on the bombs!  No nookie for you tongiht lanc


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 26, 2005)

that's ok, i'll wait till i get to give the winners their prizes tonight


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 26, 2005)

Nice pics to everyone that posted some.


----------



## v2 (Jan 3, 2006)

Yes, I know it's a little bit too late, but picture is very nice...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 1, 2006)

Well gentlemen the 1st of December means only one thing- the return of Lanc's annual Festive Photo Compitition!

I am again calling on all of you to post and festive aviation shots however this year i am encouraging your own photos, so for the photographers out there we want shots of planes that you've taken in festive circumstances, however all other shots are welcomed... the rules remain unchanged from last year 



> i'll be judging
> 
> rules-
> 
> ...



and in light of a number of last year's entries, one new rule

5) The shot must be a photo not a artwork, photos of artwork don't count either

and to last years winners your prizes are in the post  and to inspire you here are last years joint winners... that is to say two people won, not that they won a joint 











So come on, let's be having your pictures, winners announced Christmas day!


----------



## R-2800 (Dec 1, 2006)

here's some


----------



## R-2800 (Dec 1, 2006)

> ) The shot must be a photo not a artwork, photos of artwork don't count either


opps read it to late SORRY!


----------



## R-2800 (Dec 1, 2006)

Here is some


----------



## net_sailor (Dec 2, 2006)

Nice pictures R-2800!

I will try:


----------



## pbfoot (Dec 2, 2006)

no xmas stuff but snow


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 2, 2006)

Here is one from Christmas in WW1 with German soldiers. They have a wreath in the background but are still watching guard in the trenches.


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 2, 2006)

Great P-38 shot. Hope he wasn't about to take off.


----------



## net_sailor (Dec 2, 2006)

Matt308 said:


> Great P-38 shot. Hope he wasn't about to take off.



I think he took off anyway. This is P-38-5-LO serial No. 42-12596 photographed in November 1942 at Camp Tripoli on Iceland during transfer flight to Europe


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 2, 2006)

a fantastic opening guys, two favourites already! keep 'em coming....


----------



## R-2800 (Dec 2, 2006)

Another Barrage....


----------



## R-2800 (Dec 2, 2006)

more..............


----------



## v2 (Dec 3, 2006)

Winter, snow and FW190...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 3, 2006)

some people are desperate to win  but this is good! come on the rest of you you must have something!


----------



## lesofprimus (Dec 3, 2006)

Try these.....


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 3, 2006)

I love those. I just remembered that it had to have something aviation in them. Mine had nothing of that, just military.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 3, 2006)

don't worry it was an interesting shot all the same, i've been thinking of themes for the next few years so keep any non aviation ones back for now


----------



## Erich (Dec 4, 2006)

hey what did I win for last years entry ? nothing .........  

how about this, sorry no snow just yet


----------



## Erich (Dec 4, 2006)

good afternoon Mr. Train conductor, this is Mr. 8th AF Mustang calling you . . . . . .... .


----------



## v2 (Dec 4, 2006)

Christmas time- Ju87 take off...


----------



## pbfoot (Dec 4, 2006)

for lanc maybe a Sea Hornet next


----------



## Wurger (Dec 5, 2006)

"The new Santa Claus' WW2 reindeers" at winter time.  

source unknown:


----------



## R-2800 (Dec 5, 2006)

Cool Soviet P-39's with IL-2 nice pic


----------



## Erich (Dec 5, 2006)

special delivery........UPS


----------



## v2 (Dec 5, 2006)

me or horse?


----------



## Wurger (Dec 5, 2006)

Excellent pics guys.


----------



## pbfoot (Dec 5, 2006)

v2 said:


> me or horse?


2 bladed prop?


----------



## R-2800 (Dec 5, 2006)

> 2 bladed prop?


 real early 109's had 2 blade props


----------



## pbfoot (Dec 5, 2006)

I was looking at the camoflauge and prop dont seem to match


----------



## Wildcat (Dec 7, 2006)

All I've got at the moment..


----------



## R-2800 (Dec 7, 2006)

> I was looking at the camoflauge and prop dont seem to match


oh i see what your saying, but i guess thats just what they painted it like when i get home from school i'll look in my 109 books see if it has anything


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 7, 2006)

take it to annother thread guys this's for christmas merryment!


----------



## Brunner (Dec 7, 2006)

Hi, here are mine.


----------



## v2 (Dec 7, 2006)

...


----------



## Wurger (Dec 7, 2006)

O.K. Who wants to be a snowman?  

source unknown:


----------



## net_sailor (Dec 7, 2006)

loading a giftst:


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 7, 2006)

love that first airport shot with the -130s!


----------



## Erich (Dec 7, 2006)

love your sig Würger ! 

E ~


----------



## pbfoot (Dec 7, 2006)

just for Lanc


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 7, 2006)

oohhhhh i like it


----------



## Soundbreaker Welch? (Dec 8, 2006)

FW with Christmas ball-nice Wurger.


----------



## Wurger (Dec 8, 2006)

Nice pics there 



Soundbreaker Welch? said:


> FW with Christmas ball-nice Wurger.





Erich said:


> love your sig Würger !
> 
> E ~



THX guys


----------



## v2 (Dec 11, 2006)

Mountains, snow and Me110...


----------



## Wildcat (Dec 11, 2006)

Cool V2 
here's another entry from me.


----------



## Wurger (Dec 12, 2006)

I like your pics V2 and Wildcat.They are nice. 

Much more snow.
Source unknown:


----------



## Wildcat (Dec 12, 2006)

Awesome Wurger


----------



## Wurger (Dec 12, 2006)




----------



## Gnomey (Dec 12, 2006)

Some from me:


----------



## Wurger (Dec 12, 2006)

Excellent Gnomey !!!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 12, 2006)

love that P-47 shot, the one taking off in the backgroud really makes it............


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 12, 2006)

I liked the Cougars. One of my favorite jets.


----------



## pbfoot (Dec 12, 2006)

Sea Hornet in the snow maybe a Sea Fury or Vampire or even a Firefly next


----------



## R-2800 (Dec 12, 2006)

Well it's got snow in it i guess.


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 12, 2006)

Crappy Christmas post, but great bit of nostalgia.


----------



## R-2800 (Dec 12, 2006)

> Crappy Christmas post, but great bit of nostalgia.


yeah i know but thought it was sort of interesting


----------



## pbfoot (Dec 12, 2006)

nice pic of the russian A20's well i think they're


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 12, 2006)

R-2800 said:


> yeah i know but thought it was sort of interesting



Hey don't take me wrong. I'm not knocking it. Good post. Look it's Lancs thread so anyone can take license to doink it up. Now if CC gets mad, then we have to snap back to attention.


----------



## Wurger (Dec 13, 2006)

pbfoot said:


> nice pic of the russian A20's well i think they're



The pic with Hornet is also nice.I have never seen it before.


----------



## Wildcat (Dec 13, 2006)

Some more...


----------



## R-2800 (Dec 13, 2006)

> Hey don't take me wrong. I'm not knocking it. Good post. Look it's Lancs thread so anyone can take license to doink it up. Now if CC gets mad, then we have to snap back to attention


----------



## evangilder (Dec 13, 2006)

The CAF Camarillo Christmas day parade float.


----------



## R-2800 (Dec 13, 2006)

nice pics evangilder!


----------



## v2 (Dec 14, 2006)

Winter 1919/20 near Lvov


----------



## R-2800 (Dec 14, 2006)

nice!


----------



## bomber (Dec 14, 2006)

This is from the first page.... I was wondering what people think gunwise we're seeing on that Lancaster tail turret ?

I thought at first the left hand guns were wrapped to protect against the cold, but it doesn't look big enough for that,,,, it looks like a single wider barreled gun ?

Is that possible, would some bright tail gunner have a sawn-off 0.5inch fitted to replace 2 303's on one side ?


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 14, 2006)

> Look it's Lancs thread so anyone can take license to doink it up



hey now matt i run a very tight thread around here 

and RE the lancaster guns, what you're seeing as a single gun is the two guns but because of the angle of the plane, turret and camera they look more or less in line, i can assure you there're 4x. .303s in that turret.........


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 14, 2006)

Lancs right. Remember the aft turret gun configuration is not vertical alignment. But rather aligned at an inclined plane. Like this \ /


Awsome pic though. One of my favorites. But then again, as Lanc notes. I don't count.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 14, 2006)

I first posted that picture anyway so it's kinda void 

and one more thing matt, stop making it sound like you know about the lancaster, you'll put me out of my only job here


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 14, 2006)

Phew! I thought that perhaps I had the gun alignment backwards and you were going to publicly reprimand me.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 14, 2006)

well even people like you deserve some good luck in your lives.......


----------



## v2 (Dec 15, 2006)

somewhere in Finland...


----------



## Wurger (Dec 15, 2006)




----------



## bomber (Dec 15, 2006)

Sorry guys can't buy into your answer...

Take a closer look, you can see the right-hand pair of barrels quite clearly, there's no angle that'd allow these to be viewable yet have one of the left hand barrels obsure it's other pair.

simon


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 15, 2006)

Well your wrong...

It is a normal 4 x ".303 turret (lancs never had 1 ".50 and 2 ".303 - you can see 2 guns on the furthest side from the camera) which leave the normal turret or the 2 x ".50 turret and as you can see at least 3 guns it is the normal turret


----------



## k9kiwi (Dec 15, 2006)

And the Lanc is from the Aussie RAF squadron PO code = 467 Sqn
They NEVER had .50 modified aircraft in any way or form.


----------



## pbfoot (Dec 15, 2006)

bomber said:


> Sorry guys can't buy into your answer...
> 
> Take a closer look, you can see the right-hand pair of barrels quite clearly, there's no angle that'd allow these to be viewable yet have one of the left hand barrels obsure it's other pair.
> 
> simon


simple its called parallax


----------



## R-2800 (Dec 15, 2006)

some more





what would you do?................. Let's taxi on a frozen pond!


----------



## bomber (Dec 16, 2006)

Paralex would work for both sides...

You can clearly see the far side barrels... so we're talking about the near side barrels obsuring one another...

Draw a small diagram, for that to occur you'd not be taking the picture from the position it's taken from... far from it..

Kiwi... were you there... do you know the ground crews for tha squadron... because if not you realy don't know.

I'm just asking questions about that rear turret and making observations that your reasons for it being as it it... IMO don't add up...

Do the trigonometry on barrels that close to each other..


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Dec 16, 2006)




----------



## evangilder (Dec 16, 2006)

This is the holiday e-card that I am sending.


----------



## R-2800 (Dec 16, 2006)

nice pic!


----------



## pbfoot (Dec 16, 2006)

bomber said:


> Paralex would work for both sides...
> 
> You can clearly see the far side barrels... so we're talking about the near side barrels obsuring one another...
> 
> ...


your 100% correct the powers to be have obviously decide to make a brand new casting to hold 2x303 and 1x 50 changing the equipment to compensate for the recoil difference 2 different supplies of ammo for gunner makes perfect sense to me


----------



## bomber (Dec 16, 2006)

I'm an engineer... I work at Rolls Royce...I'm 42, so I'm not a fresh faced, which end of the screwdiver do I hold engineer.

I'm quite capable of understanding the effort that would go into creating such a hybrid.... however I'm also capable of understanding just how creative and adaptive some of our fitters are...

If you'll note the tone of text I used to start this hi-jack discission, it was of a pleasant nature, a could it be possible ?

Right now... I think you can stick your condescending attitude up you arse..

Simon


----------



## Stuka-Pilot 44 (Dec 16, 2006)

the snow was light for this time of year - Pilot Honika


----------



## pbfoot (Dec 16, 2006)

as an engineer one of the first things you would do is look at the physical dimensions and I believe the 303 was shorter then the 50 cal


----------



## Wurger (Dec 16, 2006)

Stuka-Pilot 44 said:


> the snow was light for this time of year - Pilot Honik



Nice pic there.Ulez this is an airfield near Deblin ( as memory serves)


----------



## evangilder (Dec 16, 2006)

R-2800 said:


> nice pic!



Cheers. It's one from last weekend.


----------



## Stuka-Pilot 44 (Dec 16, 2006)

Wurger said:


> Nice pic there.Ulez this is an airfield near Deblin ( as memory serves)


Thanks - I looked Ulez up on Google...find it's location (S.E. of Warsaw it's coat of arms).


----------



## bomber (Dec 16, 2006)

pbfoot said:


> as an engineer one of the first things you would do is look at the physical dimensions and I believe the 303 was shorter then the 50 cal




Please re-read my original question......

Does 'sawn-off' meant owt to you ?


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 16, 2006)

It may be shorter but I do not think it is sawn off. For a start why would they shorten the barrel (and why put it with 2x303 when they could of had another 50). For me at least I see it as 2 303's that are looking like 1 gun because of the angle.

Has there not been enough evidence shown that this an incorrect view? This set up was never used on Lancaster's (either 4x303 or 2x50). It doesn't look like a "50 to me (wrong shape) and it doesn't make sense to me for the turret to have 1x50 and 2x303, yes more effective than the normal set up but it would also be a lot harder to use (different ballistics etc).


----------



## k9kiwi (Dec 16, 2006)

Gnomey would be right.

Take a close look. The photographer is standing on a platform or some other high object (back of a truck etc).

He is looking at the 3/4 rear view with the turret turned away from him.

This, combined with the natural tail sitting attitude of the aircraft would combine both barrels to appear as one.

NO Ordanance Officer would have allowed the modification of an F.N. style turret to contain a .50 cal on one side only. The tureret frame would not have handled the firing recoil.

Further the complete ammunition track system would have to be ripped out, and the C.G. of the aircraft re-established and trimmed.

Also, shortening of barrels is a major undertaking, not one that ever would have been approved, officialy or localy in any Squadron during that period.

The ONLY operational .50 cal turret was the Rose Rice. It was never fitted to 467 Sqn aircraft. And only contained 350 rounds per gun, stored in the base of the turret.


----------



## bomber (Dec 17, 2006)

I've gota agree the engineering work is a challenge but not insurmoutable for experience RAF ground crew...

Whether the photographers standing on a truck bed ?

Well if the 2 barrels are 30degs from each other and how far away from the plane is the photograher ?... well the tractor and bomb gives some size to it... so I'd say 11meters...

That means to get the 2 near barrels to align you'd need to be a lot further up in the air than on a back of a truck... 

Anyway I'll let it drop now....

Simon


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 17, 2006)

guys guys this's supposed to be a fun festive thread! congrats to the guys still posting pictures, everytime i see the santa on the nose it cracks me up! 

and RE the guns, the barrel on the near side is _very_ thick yes? this is because there are two barrels, one is not completely obscuring the other infact you can still see the second and this is why it has such a thick apperancei'm trying to explain it only in terms of the picture because you're obviously not being convinced by the technical arguments, that being said this is *my* thread and if you wish to discuss this further you will take it to annother thread ok?


----------



## v2 (Dec 17, 2006)

...


----------



## bomber (Dec 17, 2006)

the lancaster kicks ass said:


> and RE the guns, the barrel on the near side is _very_ thick yes? this is because there are two barrels, one is not completely obscuring the other infact you can still see the second and this is why it has such a thick apperancei'm trying to explain it only in terms of the picture because you're obviously not being convinced by the technical arguments, that being said this is *my* thread and if you wish to discuss this further you will take it to annother thread ok?



If you read the post above yours you'll see I've droped it...

whatever..... just trying to have a conversation...


----------



## pbfoot (Dec 17, 2006)

F4 in SE Asia with Xmas gifts


----------



## R-2800 (Dec 17, 2006)

love the Santa on the deck!


----------



## Wurger (Dec 18, 2006)

I like the V2's pic.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 18, 2006)

loving the santa on deck


----------



## v2 (Dec 19, 2006)

....


----------



## Wurger (Dec 19, 2006)




----------



## k9kiwi (Dec 19, 2006)

Problem solved.


----------



## Wurger (Dec 19, 2006)




----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 19, 2006)

love the mountains in the -111 shot!


----------



## R-2800 (Dec 19, 2006)

lol


----------



## R-2800 (Dec 19, 2006)




----------



## Wurger (Dec 20, 2006)

Very nice stuff R-2800.The pic with Santa Claus- parachutist I like the most.The secret Finnish paratroops?


----------



## pbfoot (Dec 20, 2006)

a couple more


----------



## Wurger (Dec 20, 2006)

Excellent stuff above !!!  

There my, not impressive.A small Finnish I-16 on skis.

source unknown:


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 20, 2006)

absolutely love the C-17 and digger in the snow..... hard one to judge this year! keep the entries up for a few more days though...........


----------



## v2 (Dec 21, 2006)

...


----------



## pbfoot (Dec 21, 2006)

Like the what I hope is the PBY . Do you know where the pic of Daks and C54 was taken?


----------



## Wurger (Dec 21, 2006)




----------



## v2 (Dec 22, 2006)

pbfoot said:


> Like the what I hope is the PBY . Do you know where the pic of Daks and C54 was taken?



C-54 transport aircraft parked at Wiesbaden Air Base, West Germany after a snow fall in March 1949. These aircraft are participating in airlift operations to support Berlin during the Berlin Airlift.


----------



## v2 (Dec 22, 2006)

An unknown Luftwaffe unit celebrates Christmas later in WWII


----------



## pbfoot (Dec 22, 2006)

CYYR


----------



## v2 (Dec 23, 2006)

...


----------



## Wurger (Dec 23, 2006)

Very nice winter shots guys !!!


----------



## R-2800 (Dec 23, 2006)

coll pics!


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 23, 2006)




----------



## v2 (Dec 23, 2006)

8) pics Gnomey!


----------



## R-2800 (Dec 23, 2006)

friggin sweet!


----------



## Wildcat (Dec 24, 2006)

Yep, way cool!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 24, 2006)

but are they good enough to win? tune in tomorrow to find out 

last day to enter guys!


----------



## v2 (Dec 24, 2006)

last day and last part; pics from Russia:


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 25, 2006)

Great pics. Gnomey is that small two seater a screen shot from The Great Escape?


----------



## Wurger (Dec 25, 2006)

The recent pics are cool really.Gnomey and V2 excelent stuff.


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 25, 2006)

Matt308 said:


> Great pics. Gnomey is that small two seater a screen shot from The Great Escape?



Looks like it.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 25, 2006)

Well gents, christmas day is here! and it's time to announce the winner! Last year there were two winners because i couldn't decide, and this year is no different! the first winner is a shot i fell in love with the first time i saw it. It is unmistakeably christmassy, fits the description of an aviation picture someone could've taken themselves (although obviously they didn't), and at a time of war it's nice to see it's still possable to have a laugh, and it works because of the air power on display behind, which i feel is highly symbolic of power, but alas, i'm proud to announce one of this year's winners...

PbFoot!






The second winner is again very christmassey. The P-47 taking off in the background makes this shot, and gives the impression that whilst the others are tucking into christmas dinner, there're some that still have to be on duty, still have to put their lives on the line! so the second winner can only be.....

Wildcat!






Taht's it for annother year, i've got next year's theme sorted so tune in next december 1st!


----------



## Wurger (Dec 25, 2006)

Congratulations for Pbfoot and Wildcat.  
 Well done.


----------



## evangilder (Dec 25, 2006)

Good choices. Congrats guys! 

I was thinking that 2 seater was a screenshot from "Von Ryan's Express".


----------



## R-2800 (Dec 25, 2006)

congrats guys


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 25, 2006)

Well done!


----------



## v2 (Dec 25, 2006)

Congratulations for you, guys!


----------



## pbfoot (Dec 25, 2006)

This is the best to me but I don't even think it placed last year


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 25, 2006)

And VERY nicely said, Lanc. Kudos to you.


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 25, 2006)

And that is cool PB.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 25, 2006)

Very nice choices there. Congrats guys.


----------



## R-2800 (Dec 25, 2006)

what do they win?


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 26, 2006)

One slighty used mutton.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 26, 2006)

pbfoot said:


> This is the best to me but I don't even think it placed last year



nope, didn't make the finals even! nor will it ever so stop posting it  besides you've already won so be happy with that  

well guys, get looking for next year! although i wont tell you the theme 'til December 1st.............


----------



## Wildcat (Dec 26, 2006)

Cool  I came second! Some great pics posted by all. Now, when do I get my mutton?


----------



## Wildcat (Dec 26, 2006)

Matt308 said:


> Great pics. Gnomey is that small two seater a screen shot from The Great Escape?



I Don't so, in that movie I think it was painted either green or grey, not from Von Ryan's Express either as those a/c were painted camo if I remember correctly.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 26, 2006)

Wildcat said:


> Cool  I came second! Some great pics posted by all. Now, when do I get my mutton?



considder yourself joint first.... that alone is your prize  you join a very elite band! from our thousands of members there are but 4 winners!


----------



## david_layne (Mar 11, 2007)

Just found this, looking forward to next Christmas as I have an entry regardless of theme.


----------



## Matt308 (Mar 11, 2007)

Forgot your pic. And bit premature in March.


----------



## Aggie08 (Mar 12, 2007)

I saw on the first page the pic on santa at the cockpit of an f-117. Can you imagine how bad of a kid you'd have to be to get bombed by him?


----------



## Wurger (Dec 9, 2007)

Hallo guys,
According to V2 suggestion I thought it is a good idea to start again the thread in 2007.
Although Lanc has not been on-line for a long time he would be glad of it.
I know it is a bit later but I think we can be on time when the Christams day comes.So guys I encourage you to take part in this Lanc's Annual X-mass Photo Competition.The rules are still the same.For all new members re-print of these.

rules-

1) the shot must contain snow, or some sort of christmas decoration 
2) it must have some sort of plane, aviator or something with a strong aviation link
3) the winner will be the most festive shot
4) the prize has yet to be decided 
5) The shot must be a photo not a artwork, photos of artwork don't count either


There is my candidate.


----------



## v2 (Dec 9, 2007)

And from me...


----------



## ThunderThud (Dec 9, 2007)

Stuka's about to give a special delivery!


----------



## evangilder (Dec 9, 2007)

Best I can do from California...


----------



## comiso90 (Dec 9, 2007)

Grumman F9F-2 "Panther" fighters of Fighter Squadrons 111 and 112 (VF-111 VF-112) parked on the flight deck, forward, during a snowstorm off the Korean coast, 15 November 1950.

Official U.S. Navy Photograph, now in the collections of the National Archives.


----------



## Wurger (Dec 10, 2007)

Cool so far. Who's next?


----------



## v2 (Dec 11, 2007)

...hm... I have something:


----------



## pbfoot (Dec 11, 2007)

evangilder said:


> Best I can do from California...


fake snow


----------



## Wurger (Dec 11, 2007)

In California it is quite difficult to find snow.

But in Russia no. I've named the pic "Where the h*** are my X-mass gifts"


----------



## comiso90 (Dec 11, 2007)

Wurger said:


> In California it is quite difficult to find snow.



A common misconception about California... I spent last weekend in snow... It dumped almost a foot in one night in the mountains an hour away from me.

California has it all... beaches, b!ches and snow!

I've actually gone ocean scuba diving and mountain backpacking in the same day

.


----------



## pbfoot (Dec 11, 2007)

yes but if you look at the tires the snow is "painted on" the tires being black and absorbing the heat they usually melt fairly quick unless its extremely cold and who the hell shovels the snow on the tires
and just for Lanc


----------



## Wurger (Dec 11, 2007)

comiso90 said:


> A common misconception about California... I spent last weekend in snow... It dumped almost a foot in one night in the mountains an hour away from me.
> 
> California has it all... beaches, b!ches and snow!
> 
> ...




Therefore there I've put  emo... as the last sign.

Besides guys ,some of these posted there pics seem to be uploaded last year.


----------



## Aussie1001 (Dec 12, 2007)

How about this ?


----------



## evangilder (Dec 12, 2007)

pbfoot said:


> fake snow



Yep. That was shot in Camarillo in May. I don't know if it has ever snowed in Camarillo before. It certainly never has in May! It does snow in parts of California at the higher elevations.

Here is the crew applying the fake snow





Complete with fake icicles


----------



## ToughOmbre (Dec 12, 2007)

Here's some snow....

A turbo prop fitted DC-3 at the South Pole.

TO


----------



## Parmigiano (Dec 12, 2007)

Don't remember if i had already posted this last year, anyway credit goes to a guy named 'Meteor262' from IL-2 forum


----------



## Wurger (Dec 12, 2007)

To be honest guys, have you read the rules? I think Lanc will be disappointed.

Just like me.


----------



## Parmigiano (Dec 12, 2007)

Where's the problem with me? 
Mine complies with 12, 34 are not requirements... 

" 1) the shot must contain snow, or some sort of christmas decoration 
2) it must have some sort of plane, aviator or something with a strong aviation link
3) the winner will be the most festive shot
4) the prize has yet to be decided"


----------



## Torch (Dec 12, 2007)

Junkers...


----------



## v2 (Dec 12, 2007)

Christmas Card (1943).... unfortunately without snow.


----------



## Wurger (Dec 12, 2007)

Parmigiano said:


> Where's the problem with me?



Look at pages 9 and 18 Lanc's rule nr.5, please 
Besides your post looks nice.

Torch  Ju52 pic


----------



## Torch (Dec 12, 2007)

Have to credit Jetphotos.net..Mostly airline pics but they do throw in some military ones also. Most are excellent pics.


----------



## Wurger (Dec 12, 2007)

But the pic is really OK..It looks almost like an art.


----------



## Torch (Dec 12, 2007)

Yup it is a great pic...


----------



## Njaco (Dec 12, 2007)

I got 2 pics. Sorry, no snow, but the rest fits.

9th Air Force - Photos


----------



## Wurger (Dec 12, 2007)

Yes Njaco,nice shots.The second one was uploaded during last year competition, as memory serves.


----------



## Parmigiano (Dec 12, 2007)

Wurger said:


> Look at pages 9 and 18 Lanc's rule nr.5, please
> Besides your post looks nice.
> 
> Torch  Ju52 pic



Bleah, too many rules scattered in too many pages.... are we the Bisantium government agency?

Anarchy forever from now on!
and free beer...


----------



## Wurger (Dec 12, 2007)

Parmigiano said:


> Bleah, too many rules scattered in too many pages.... are we the Bisantium government agency?
> 
> Anarchy forever from now on!
> and free beer...



No we are not.But reading is not a problem like beer.
Find something interesting,please.I know you have it for sure.


----------



## Torch (Dec 12, 2007)

F15 with snow.


----------



## Njaco (Dec 12, 2007)

Thanks, Wurger, I did a quick check before posting but.....

one more fom me.

What Aeronca K Owner Are Doing


----------



## Wurger (Dec 12, 2007)

Ho,ho,ho...


----------



## ccheese (Dec 12, 2007)

How about this one... 3 captured B-17's over Mt. Fuji ? Airplanes snow.

I put this up in another thread, but I'll submit it here.

Charles


----------



## ToughOmbre (Dec 12, 2007)

Does this count?

TO


----------



## Wurger (Dec 12, 2007)

Wow...Interesting things on the Christmas three.


----------



## v2 (Dec 12, 2007)

Flying Santa....


----------



## Wurger (Dec 12, 2007)

Cool stuff V2.I like the UH-1 the most.


----------



## ccheese (Dec 12, 2007)

V2: I think the santa in the P-39 was used last year .....

Charles


----------



## Wurger (Dec 12, 2007)

Let me see Charles....

Yes on page 10 there is the pic. 

V2


----------



## v2 (Dec 12, 2007)

ccheese said:


> V2: I think the santa in the P-39 was used last year .....
> 
> Charles



 
v2


----------



## Torch (Dec 12, 2007)

Modern hohoho.


----------



## DBII (Dec 12, 2007)

Nice UH1 

DBII


----------



## Wurger (Dec 12, 2007)

Torch this a second cool pic you posted.Although the guy tries to remove an ice from the liners it looks like a snow.And the samall Christmas tree with lights 
I guess you want to be a winner.


----------



## Torch (Dec 12, 2007)

I'm trying...........


----------



## Wurger (Dec 12, 2007)

Good.Keep it on.


----------



## Njaco (Dec 12, 2007)

I think he photoshopped that christmas tree in there just to win!!


----------



## Torch (Dec 12, 2007)

Hehehhe, honest truth I didn't. Wonder what airport would allow that?


----------



## Wurger (Dec 12, 2007)

on Alasca.


----------



## Captn javy Wilson (Dec 12, 2007)

heres mine

hope yall like it


----------



## Torch (Dec 12, 2007)

Hmmm,not very holidayish...


----------



## Wurger (Dec 13, 2007)

Yep,I'm agree with you Torch.Maybe the pic should be put in a fridge for a while.Some snow and frost and voila...


----------



## v2 (Dec 13, 2007)

Christmas Card...


----------



## Wurger (Dec 13, 2007)

Oh that's it... nice V2


----------



## Erich (Dec 13, 2007)

well since it's the season me and the boyz wish ya all a ........

dang I think I entered this last year...........ach du who cares


----------



## Erich (Dec 13, 2007)

well I'll post an original from my little archiv's.

Merry bombing Christmas you Soviet bas****s

from StG 77


----------



## Njaco (Dec 13, 2007)

Erich, I like the WWI pic. Nice!

V2, check my last pic, its from the same series as your postcard.


----------



## Wurger (Dec 14, 2007)

The yellowish Erich's pic is great.It seems we have Ju-87' Christmas time.



Erich said:


> Merry bombing Christmas you Soviet bas****s from StG 77



However, the answer could be painful indeed.


----------



## Torch (Dec 14, 2007)

Response to the last response!!!


----------



## Wurger (Dec 14, 2007)

Nice Torch.
But we have much more !!!!


----------



## Torch (Dec 14, 2007)

This will take care of the problem..


----------



## Torch (Dec 14, 2007)

More


----------



## Wurger (Dec 14, 2007)

Ha...No problem.We have the same one.


----------



## Wurger (Dec 14, 2007)

And also this.


----------



## Wurger (Dec 14, 2007)

Eventually we can use this.


----------



## Torch (Dec 14, 2007)

Trump!!!! he got you all


----------



## v2 (Dec 14, 2007)

...


----------



## Wurger (Dec 14, 2007)

Nice guys.
Torch no arts are allowed, remember.


----------



## v2 (Dec 14, 2007)

...


----------



## Wurger (Dec 14, 2007)

Hurricane in Russia nice V2.
Do you remember this pic?


----------



## pbfoot (Dec 15, 2007)

RAAF Neptune in Darwin


----------



## Wurger (Dec 15, 2007)




----------



## Njaco (Dec 15, 2007)

gotta do another. Don't know if its been posted.


----------



## Wurger (Dec 15, 2007)

No,it seems you don't. it is something new..Nice Njaco.


----------



## pbfoot (Dec 15, 2007)

the best one in my mind ties with the SM79 some posted a few years ago


----------



## Wurger (Dec 15, 2007)

Yep it was hit,Pbfoot.


----------



## Wildcat (Dec 15, 2007)

pbfoot said:


> RAAF Neptune in Darwin



Pb, I think you posted the wrong pic mate, the a/c looks like a Lanc and there is definately no snow in tropical Darwin


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Dec 15, 2007)

thats what i thought too wildcat!


----------



## pbfoot (Dec 16, 2007)

what do mean I'm wrong


----------



## Wurger (Dec 16, 2007)




----------



## Torch (Dec 17, 2007)

Winter birds


----------



## Wurger (Dec 17, 2007)

Cool Torch.I like the last one with Fw190A4.Great !!!


----------



## Torch (Dec 19, 2007)

Another winter bird


----------



## v2 (Dec 19, 2007)

...


----------



## Wurger (Dec 19, 2007)

HoHoHo....


----------



## v2 (Dec 20, 2007)

...


----------



## Wurger (Dec 20, 2007)




----------



## Torch (Dec 20, 2007)

Looks cold!!!


----------



## Wurger (Dec 20, 2007)

To be honest very cold. Nice pic.Brrrr


----------



## Torch (Dec 20, 2007)

More winter birds..


----------



## Wurger (Dec 20, 2007)

Also very nice and brrr...


----------



## Torch (Dec 21, 2007)

How Santa and his reindeer really get around.


----------



## Wurger (Dec 21, 2007)

Nice.It will be very hard to decide who will be a winner.


----------



## v2 (Dec 21, 2007)

...


----------



## Torch (Dec 21, 2007)

...


----------



## Torch (Dec 21, 2007)

...


----------



## pbfoot (Dec 21, 2007)

and now for something different


----------



## wilbur1 (Dec 22, 2007)

That almost looks like salt? where was that taken?


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 22, 2007)

Wow there are some really COOL shots here!


----------



## Wurger (Dec 22, 2007)

Yes I'm with Wayne.It will be really hard to choose a winner.


----------



## pbfoot (Dec 22, 2007)

wilbur1 said:


> That almost looks like salt? where was that taken?


Churchill Manitoba Canada up on hudsons Bay


----------



## v2 (Dec 22, 2007)

B-17 Merry Christmas from Chino...


----------



## Wurger (Dec 22, 2007)

8)


----------



## Torch (Dec 22, 2007)

Ok V2, I know you've been waiting almost to the end to post that one.


----------



## v2 (Dec 23, 2007)

hehe... fihgt guys, I have a nice gift for the winner...


----------



## Njaco (Dec 23, 2007)

Thats not fair!! Betcha he does that on EBay!! Wait till next year!


----------



## Torch (Dec 23, 2007)

Getting close...


----------



## Torch (Dec 23, 2007)

...


----------



## Njaco (Dec 23, 2007)

Alright, Torch, Nice ones!


----------



## Wurger (Dec 23, 2007)

He,he the last Torch's pic is really cool.


----------



## Wurger (Dec 24, 2007)

Hallo friends,
The Christmas Photo Competition has just come to the end.I would like to thank all of you for these great pics you have posted.I think Lanc would be very glad of them.It wasn't easy to choose the winner of the competition.It seems it has become a tradition that there are two winners.No wonder because they both took an active part in this.The pics that they uploaded there are really great and show us that the Christmas time is so close.
So I'm honoured to announce that this year winners are Torch and V2.
Congratulation freinds.    

Torch for the Ju52 pic in winter scenery.Very artistic one.


----------



## Wurger (Dec 24, 2007)

And V2 for the B-17 with Christmas lights.


----------



## Wurger (Dec 24, 2007)

Besides,there is one more person who should be privileged for his pic, this is ThunderThud.
His pic with Ju-87D during long Russian winter is cool as well.

Congrats mate.


----------



## Wurger (Dec 24, 2007)

The Christmas Photo Competition in this year is closed !!!!!!!!!


----------



## evangilder (Dec 24, 2007)

Good choices. I am pretty sure that I know the photographer of the second place photo and he will be pleased.


----------



## Wurger (Dec 24, 2007)

So send him on behalf of us the best wishes,please.


----------



## pbfoot (Dec 24, 2007)

but


----------



## v2 (Dec 24, 2007)

THX Wurger and all of you guys  . Congratulation Torch ! I'm waiting for your address...


----------



## Torch (Dec 24, 2007)

Well thank you and merry Christmas to all. I know I don't contribute too much in this forum, I thought I knew my stuff until I stumbled upon this forum and I am humbled. I just have always loved planes especially ww2 ones. The wealth of info that comes out of the knowledge base in this forum is fantastic and i have learned a hell of alot more than I thought I knew. happy New Year to all..................


----------



## Njaco (Dec 24, 2007)

Congratulations Torch and V2! Awesome pics and I knew I didn't have a prayer!  But there is always next year!  

Merry Christmas all!


----------



## comiso90 (Dec 24, 2007)

pbfoot said:


> but



pb... that looks familiar...!


----------



## pbfoot (Dec 25, 2007)

comiso90 said:


> pb... that looks familiar...!


next year I'll get it with lights or Santa Claus or something


----------



## comiso90 (Dec 25, 2007)

not all of us have such easy access to warbirds!..
You may as well make a xmas calender... hire some hot stippers and dress them as ground crew, grease monkeys with santa hats


----------



## Njaco (Dec 25, 2007)

> .. hire some hot stippers and dress them as ground crew,



I think he would win for the next 2 years if he did that!


----------



## pbfoot (Dec 25, 2007)

Hmmmm...ask any of the Giants fans that were last week about the rippers up here..


----------



## Torch (Jan 7, 2008)

I received my gift from Dominik for winning the Xmas picture contest, it's a cool aircraft calender that will go in my office... Thanks Dominik your a class act....


----------



## evangilder (Jan 7, 2008)




----------



## ThunderThud (Jan 7, 2008)

Just Wanted to say thank you for the Honorary Mention for my entry!And congrats to Torch and V2. Those are great pics.8) 8) 8)


----------



## Junkers88A1 (Oct 23, 2008)

and winter is soon here again


----------



## B-17engineer (Oct 23, 2008)

You may want to down-size that.......Theres a storm Brewing


----------



## Junkers88A1 (Oct 23, 2008)

sorry-how do i do that ? pretty new here...have the same problems with other pics..they just seems to get uploaded in the size they are stored..
downsize on computer first..then upload ?? will try that..


----------



## B-17engineer (Oct 23, 2008)

Thats what normally works...I am not the person who will get all up on ur behind about it. Yes downsize it in paint with edit...select all and then save and upload it  

Good Luck!!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 23, 2008)

B-17engineer said:


> Thats what normally works...I am not the person who will get all up on ur behind about it. Yes downsize it in paint with edit...select all and then save and upload it
> 
> Good Luck!!



Nobody gets jumped on for having a photo that is too large. We ask politely for the person to downsize it.

Let the moderators do their job, B-17engineer....


----------



## B-17engineer (Oct 23, 2008)

Sorry Adler


----------



## wingnuts (Oct 23, 2008)

Winter in Bodo, Norway, mid 60s


----------



## Wurger (Oct 23, 2008)

Wingnuts is that the X-mass time? I hope not because if yes it means I oversleeped !!!!!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 23, 2008)

I am going to close this thread for now. Once we get closer to Christmas we will have another Christmas photo competition.


----------

